# What's In A Name? Yeah, I'm nosey. But admit it, so R U!



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

Moss Icon






Moss Icon was an "emotive hardcore" band in the 80s, an underground scene that would eventually become termed "emocore", or "emo". 

My adopting of their name is kinda layered. Firstly, I'm an "emo guy". Please forget for a moment what you may think you know about the term "emo". What I mean by that is I'm someone who is heavily into punkish music that comes from a deeply Fi perspective (being the Fi Dominant that I am). That's essentially how "emo" started, and despite the stylistic shifts in the sound (hardcore to indie to pop-punk), the idea of Fi-rooted emoting was always at the heart of it (well, until the term got misappropriated and stripped of all meaning by the mainstream media).

Secondly, my real surname is Moss. So it was kinda cool for me that one of the pioneer bands of my favourite music-scene alluded to my real name. The "Icon" part adds an ironic touch, suggesting that I'm an "icon" of my name. Calling myself an "icon" of anything is the furthest thing from the truth in terms of how I really feel, and my self-deprecating sense of humour can't help but enjoy the irony. 

So yeah, "Moss Icon". A reference to a band that pioneered something that would become very important to me, to my own name, and a kinda ironic joke about my sense of self-esteem.


----------



## xivi_xxii (May 18, 2014)

Jebediah said:


> Just out of curiosity, how is that pronounced? "Zeevee"?


Yes


----------



## Watercolourful (Jan 12, 2013)

Because I am.


----------



## LalaithAeroniel (Jun 10, 2014)

My name means "laughter of the sea" in Tolkein's Elvish language. I love fantasy, languages, name meanings, and the sound of ocean waves so it seemed a good choice. Aeroniel is also the Elvish form of my real name.


----------



## sacrosanctsun (May 20, 2014)

sacrosanct: regarded as too important or valuable to be interfered with
sun: our planet's source of energy, inspiration, knowledge

My username is a self-reminder. I must provide my own light and be mindful with whom I share it. (I'm running low at self-cultivating this light anymore.) At the end of the day, I have to be my own inspiration and have the self-motivation to navigate though my life. It can be so easy for me view others as my own sun. I've made this mistake one too many times.


----------

